# Newt labels Tea Party "militant"



## Ravi (Apr 23, 2010)

Trouble in paradise?


> Gingrich said the movement is a "natural expression of frustration with Republicans and anger at Democrats," which is "more likely to end up as the militant wing of the Republican Party" than as an independent or third party.


Gingrich draws crowd to York speech - York Dispatch


----------



## VaYank5150 (Apr 23, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Trouble in paradise?
> 
> 
> > Gingrich said the movement is a "natural expression of frustration with Republicans and anger at Democrats," which is "more likely to end up as the militant wing of the Republican Party" than as an independent or third party.
> ...



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHA  Way to call it like you see it Newt!

I am sure US Army Retarded will post Sarah Palin's scathing rebuke of Newt from FaceBook any time now...


----------



## teapartysamurai (Apr 23, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Trouble in paradise?
> 
> 
> > Gingrich said the movement is a "natural expression of frustration with Republicans and anger at Democrats," which is "more likely to end up as the militant wing of the Republican Party" than as an independent or third party.
> ...


 
Another example of the fact Newt Gingrich is no longer in touch with American and hasn't been for a very long time.


----------



## Mr Natural (Apr 23, 2010)

And under the bus he goes. . .


----------



## California Girl (Apr 23, 2010)

Who gives a shit what some fucking GOPer thinks? I doubt the TEA partiers will be overly concerned about it. The GOP are just cranky cuz we aren't interested in a bunch of corrupt GOPers any more than we are in a bunch of corrupt Dems. Kick 'em all out.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 23, 2010)

Mr Clean said:


> And under the bus he goes. . .



He's never been on the bus. Idiot.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 23, 2010)

Obama did tell us to "Get in their faces"


----------



## teapartysamurai (Apr 23, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Who gives a shit what some fucking GOPer thinks? I doubt the TEA partiers will be overly concerned about it. The GOP are just cranky cuz we aren't interested in a bunch of corrupt GOPers any more than we are in a bunch of corrupt Dems. Kick 'em all out.


 
AMEN to that one!!!!!!


----------



## VaYank5150 (Apr 23, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Who gives a shit what some fucking GOPer thinks? I doubt the TEA partiers will be overly concerned about it. The GOP are just cranky cuz we aren't interested in a bunch of corrupt GOPers any more than we are in a bunch of corrupt Dems. Kick 'em all out.



Which explains why they invited Michael Steele to their meeting...oh, wait...


----------



## VaYank5150 (Apr 23, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Trouble in paradise?
> ...



Is this the part where you start telling everyone who the "real" Americans are????


----------



## teapartysamurai (Apr 23, 2010)

VaYank5150 said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


 
What?????????  Quote me where I ever talked about "real" Americans????

What in the hell are you talking about?????


----------



## teapartysamurai (Apr 23, 2010)

VaYank5150 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Who gives a shit what some fucking GOPer thinks? I doubt the TEA partiers will be overly concerned about it. The GOP are just cranky cuz we aren't interested in a bunch of corrupt GOPers any more than we are in a bunch of corrupt Dems. Kick 'em all out.
> ...


 
This one makes no sense as well.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Apr 23, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Trouble in paradise?
> ...



He was right about NY23.  And he's absolutely right about this, mostly because he's saying what I said last month.  The tea party is going nowhere as a third party, they are are just disgruntled Republicans and Republican sympathizers who will eventually end up back in the Republican party.  Or at least you people better hope they do.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Apr 23, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Obama did tell us to "Get in their faces"


 
Punch back twice as hard, that's right!!!!!!!!

I guess that's only okay for Obama's side!!!


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 23, 2010)

You mean like the Black panthers are the militant wing of the dimmies?


----------



## teapartysamurai (Apr 23, 2010)

NYcarbineer said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


 
I bet this is what Democrats said about the NEW Republican Party in 1860.  That they would go back to the Whiggs.


----------



## VaYank5150 (Apr 23, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...



IF it truly makes no sense to you, then yo have a REALLY short memory on Caribou Barbie, or you simply choose not to process things that make your agenda look bad.  Your choice.


----------



## Mr Natural (Apr 23, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > And under the bus he goes. . .
> ...




Are you this stupid in real life?

Newt is one of the bus drivers.  He's like the Ralph Kramden of the GOP.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Apr 23, 2010)

VaYank5150 said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



I think it's ironic that the same crowd of people who have always claimed that the Ross Perot third party run handed Clinton the 92 election now want the Tea Party to do the same sort of thing.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Apr 23, 2010)

VaYank5150 said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > VaYank5150 said:
> ...


 
WHAT IN THE HELL ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT???????

Are you confusing me with someone else?  Who the hell is Caribou Barbie????

Pal put down the crack pipe and start to speak in full sentences, I have NO idea what you are talking about.

Does ANYONE else know what this crack head is talking about?  I've only been on this forum for like less than a month.  Is this an old thread that he thinks I was on?????


----------



## teapartysamurai (Apr 23, 2010)

Mr Clean said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...


 
When are you liberals going to get it through your fixed and unthinking minds that the tea party IS NOT about the Republican party???????


----------



## Ravi (Apr 23, 2010)

Mr Clean said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...


Yep.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Apr 23, 2010)

NYcarbineer said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...


 
Who says I'm supporting third party???????

Third parties don't win the presidency.  That's not the point.

I am not run by the Republican party.  When Ken Blackwell ran in 2006, the Ohio GOP wanted us to vote for someone else in the primaries.

I voted Ken Blackwell.  I'm not a robot for the Republicans.

I won't support their RINOS.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Apr 23, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


 

They are totally clueless about the Tea Party.  They just don't get it.

It's pathetic!


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 23, 2010)

Seems like I recall something about Newt's contract with America....


----------



## California Girl (Apr 23, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



You have to make allowances for YaWank.... He struggles with very simple concepts. Like links. I provided the 'contract from America' and he's such an ass that he didn't realize it was a link and thought that I had written the 10 priorities and that I 'represented' the TEA party. He's not very smart.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Apr 23, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Seems like I recall something about Newt's contract with America....


 
Yeah, and that was great.

That was Newt in 1992.  He has since lost touch with the American people.

By 1998 Newt was a Washington Insider just like the rest of them.  

Newt now is the not the Newt of 1992.  It's a shame, but it's the truth.


----------



## jillian (Apr 23, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Trouble in paradise?
> ...



Another example of how oxygen deprivation distorts reality.

you nutbars are so insane you don't even have a clue as to what 'American's think, because if "Americans" thought like you, President Obama wouldn't have gotten 365 electoral votes.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Apr 23, 2010)

California Girl said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > VaYank5150 said:
> ...


 
What in the hell is he talking about with "Caribou Barbie" and "Real Americans?"  

I think HE's confusing me with someone else.  I haven't the slighest idea what he's talking about.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 23, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Seems like I recall something about Newt's contract with America....


Zackly. And didn't the teepees just cough up a contract on America modeled on Newt's?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Apr 23, 2010)

Mr Clean said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



Before the cock crows, the Tea Partiers will deny Newt Gingrich 3 times.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Apr 23, 2010)

jillian said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


 
Have you checked the polls lately??????????

Times change lady.  Obama's poll numbers slide daily, while they find 80% of Americans sympathize with the tea party.

We are NOT the fringe.  It's Obama supporters that remain blinded to his cynical agenda and lies that are the fringe.

But you just keep talking like that.  It will make your shock on November 2nd, all that much more fun.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Apr 23, 2010)

Ravi said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like I recall something about Newt's contract with America....
> ...


 
See this is liberalism.  They don't deal with facts, they deal with talking points and fixed ways of thinking.

They see us all as lockstep with Republicans.

They do not get that the Newt of 1992 is not the Newt of today.

Newt like most Republicans has become a Washington Insider.  

He went up to change Washington, and Washington changed HIM.  

Sure we should have another contract with America.  Just because the Newt of 2010 is wrong, doesn't mean the Newt of 1992 was wrong as well.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Apr 23, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > VaYank5150 said:
> ...



So why are you trashing Gingrich?   He said essentially that the tea party will end up as a wing of the Republican party.  That's what you want, right?


----------



## teapartysamurai (Apr 23, 2010)

NYcarbineer said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


 
See what I mean?  

They just don't get it.  They are clueless.


----------



## kwc57 (Apr 23, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like I recall something about Newt's contract with America....
> ...



Actually, the Newt of today is the same old Newt he used to be.  He wants to provide real solutions to real problems rather than just wave signs in anger and spout bumper sticker slogans.

About | American Solutions


----------



## teapartysamurai (Apr 23, 2010)

NYcarbineer said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


 
NOOOOOOOOOOOO!

That's just another RINO trying to categorize and dismiss the tea party just like you damn liberals are trying to.

That was Washington Insider code for: "Sure they will muss and fuss, but sooner or later they have to come and vote for us, whether they like it or not. Where else are they going to go."

The SOB! That's how arrogant RINO Republicans like John McCain (and what Newt Gingrich has now become) have treated conservatives for years.

They look down on us and take us for granted.

NO MORE! Newt is as clueless about the tea party as you are.

Neither one of you gets it. And that is why John McCain LOST!


----------



## Mr Natural (Apr 23, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...




Bullshit!

John McCain lost because he picked that boob from Alaska as a running mate.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Apr 23, 2010)

kwc57 said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...


 
Yeah while he kisses up to Hillary and says we need to get on the bandwagon with "global warming" blah blah blah.

Newt Gingrich is a cynical Washington Insider.

He's pulling the same BS that McCain is trying to pull right now, all of a sudden shedding his "Maverick" label.

And what pisses me off the most is, he thinks we are stupid enough to buy it.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Apr 23, 2010)

Mr Clean said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


 
You keep telling yourself that.  But Palin had far more support than McCain did among conservatives.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 23, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...


Among social conservatives, that is true. But not among actual conservatives.

So what you are really saying is the tea party is made up of social conservatives. Which is no surprise to anyone.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 23, 2010)

Mr Clean said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



The TEA party is not the GOP. I know it's complicated for the mentally challenged but we aren't. They wish we were..... but we aren't. It's a bi-partisan thing - we don't like liars - on either side.


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 23, 2010)

June 10, 2009
Limbaugh, Gingrich, Cheney Seen as Speaking for GOPObama overwhelmingly seen as main person who speaks for Democratsby Frank NewportPRINCETON, NJ -- Asked to name the "main person who speaks for the Republican Party today," Republicans across the country are most likely to name three men: Rush Limbaugh, Newt Gingrich, and Dick Cheney. Democrats are most likely to say Limbaugh speaks for the GOP, followed by Cheney. Both Republicans and Democrats overwhelmingly say Barack Obama is the main person who speaks for the Democratic Party, although Republicans are significantly more likely than Democrats to mention Speaker of the House Nancy Pelosi.



Limbaugh, Gingrich, Cheney Seen as Speaking for GOP


In the poll results at that site among republican leaners Limbaugh and Gingrich are tied for top spot as the voice of the republican party.


----------



## Madeline (Apr 23, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Trouble in paradise?
> 
> 
> > Gingrich said the movement is a "natural expression of frustration with Republicans and anger at Democrats," which is "more likely to end up as the militant wing of the Republican Party" than as an independent or third party.
> ...



Newt is still around?  What the hell has he been doing since 1998?  Practicing telling his new wife he's cheating on her better than he told wife number two?  Getting pointers on how not to get caught from Clinton?  Taking lessons on the dictionary definition of "hypocrisy"?

How about, if you want to be president, you don't screw around on your wife with your aide while trying to impeach the sitting president -- for lying about having sex with a woman not his wife?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PwvoLP57GY]YouTube - Newt Gingrich Admits Affair[/ame]

Tell me guys, what's the difference?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KiIP_KDQmXs]YouTube - Clinton, "I did not have sexual relations with that woman...[/ame]


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 23, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Trouble in paradise?
> 
> 
> > Gingrich said the movement is a "natural expression of frustration with Republicans and anger at Democrats," which is "more likely to end up as the militant wing of the Republican Party" than as an independent or third party.
> ...



Could you highlight the quote where Newt calls the tea partiers "militant"?


----------



## Oddball (Apr 23, 2010)

I see the old Georgia weasel is still battling to regain any semblance of relevance.

Kinda pathetic, really.


----------



## kwc57 (Apr 23, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Trouble in paradise?
> ...



Click on the link.  Go to Edit, click on Find, type militant, look for the highlighted text........oh hell, here you go.

Gingrich said the movement is a "natural expression of frustration with Republicans and anger at Democrats," which is "more likely to end up as the militant wing of the Republican Party" than as an independent or third party.


----------



## Madeline (Apr 23, 2010)

Dude said:


> I see the old Georgia weasel is still battling to regain any semblance of relevance.
> 
> Kinda pathetic, really.



Holy fuck, Dude...we agree about something!


----------



## bodecea (Apr 23, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Of course it isn't.   Of course it isn't.  Of course it isn't.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 23, 2010)

kwc57 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


More likely they'll become the "and we mean it" wing of the party, like Bill Paxon et. al., who (unfortunately) unsuccessfully attempted to overthrow the appeasing squish from Georgia and his merry band of neocon DC insiders.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Apr 23, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...



Palin is over.  You need to get over Palin.  btw, in the recent Republican straw poll, 

she tied Newt Gingrich.  lol


----------



## bodecea (Apr 23, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...



80% of Americans sympathize with the tea party?   That's a poll I definitely want to see!


----------



## jillian (Apr 23, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...



are you really this stupid or do you just play stupid on messageboards? wait! i know! you're here to make tea parties look as brain dead as possible. 

obama's polls have been pretty stable, moron. but keep making it up as you go along. 

what the polls DO show is that you ARE the fringe... you're the same stupid deadenders who thought baby bush was peachy keen. 

nutbar.

if you repeat lies often enough, someone might even believe you.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Apr 23, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...



First you say you're not for a third party and then you say you're not for joining the Republicans.  

Whatever.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 23, 2010)

kwc57 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Oh hell I thought he said something bad about the Tea Partiers.


----------



## kwc57 (Apr 23, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Depends on whether you think saying tea partiers will become the militant wing of the GOP is "bad" or not.


----------



## jillian (Apr 23, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> Neither one of you gets it. And that is why John McCain LOST!



mccain was ahead in the polls until the economy tanked and he ran around like a blithering idiot not knowing what to do... at which point, people looked at his running mate and said 'hell... this guy's in his 70's and has had cancer'... SHE would be in charge if something happened to him.

he lost because he thought disaffected Hillary voters like me would be stupid enough to vote for any candidate who wore a skirt. no matter how stupid.

you betcha.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 23, 2010)

jillian said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



If you describe ratings that are steadily falling as having "been pretty stable", then I would agree, they've been stable.






President Obama&#39;s approval rating hits an all-time low, polling data suggests

Gallup Daily: Obama Job Approval

http://www.examiner.com/x-21300-Rasmussen-Polls-Examiner~y2010m4d9-Obamas-approval-rating-drastically-drops


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 23, 2010)

kwc57 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



Depends on what his definition of "militant' is. Militant is used to describe people who believe in something very strongly and are active in trying to bring about political or social change, often in extreme ways that other people find unacceptable. And one man's extreme may be insignificant to another.


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Apr 23, 2010)

This entire thread is surreal.


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 23, 2010)

Depends on the definition of sex?  

LMAO


----------

